# <<<FRIDAY PIXX>>>



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

congratulations to my son, travis, and the katy pony 8 yr old ranger baseball team. the won 2 trophies for finishing second in the regular season and in the end of season tournament!


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Congrats_

I was about to ask if all those kids were on one team but see its Rangers and Cubs.


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

We had a Jujitsu Grappling tournament and the whole team placed 1st and 3rd in their divisions.

My son applying the leg triangle









getting ready to apply the guillotine









The team and one of the coaches


----------



## shanker (Jan 15, 2006)

My kiddo and dogs back in January...2 months after this pic was taken I had to put the male boxer ( Cuda' ) to sleep. He began having seizures every 3-4 hours and the vet could not get them under control. Im still pretty tore up about it.


----------



## shanker (Jan 15, 2006)

Pic of my little one back during Easter at my mothers in houston...he was REALLY excited about what was in his basket.

You H-Town guys might recognize my brother-in-law who's in the background as well.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Warriors Weekend in POC

I'll never ever miss this again!!!!


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

*New baby yesterday morning out at the ranch.*


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

*My old diesel gettin all purdied up for my 16 y o boy.*


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

A few more from POC

Jo Jo had long weekend


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

*Recent trip to Florida*

Turtle I found in the road. We hung out a little then shared a beer. Off he went.

Love bugs LOVE Billystix.

My long lost cousins.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

couple of Capt. Morgan sightings
fish my family caught while fishing with a good friend
step-son and Cabo on the way back home from Capt. Black's
mad kitty cat
well, they friendly after they eat
the ranch High Drive


----------



## Capt. Juarez (Jun 20, 2008)

*Shallow Sport Toruney*

Had a blast cant wait for next year


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Twin nieces turned 3 :smile:

Cy Fair Bobcat softball teams end of year party at the park on Huffmeister & Telge

Bear


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

Every Spring we have a turkey that visits for about a month.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

My baby girl on the way to the prom. Yet again I find myself not ready to let go.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

$3.99 lunch special at the Pier 57 restaurant in Sargent :smile:

Come on Summer

Finally found diesel in the back of the Woodlands

Impressive art work on a slab of concrete at Spring Cypress and Telge

But I neeed the bahskit...eet holds my generator :biggrin:

Where J gets his! :rotfl:


----------



## Crow's Nest (Dec 4, 2009)

Last night at Nutty Brown Cafe outside of Austin. Randy Rogers and Wade Bowen performing together for an Acoustical. Kevin Fowler showed up for one song ( he live 3 miles away).

Second pic is where I hung out most of the night


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

New nephew...Kolton Seaborn Meyer, born at 12:59 yesterday, 9 pounds 4 ounces, 22" long :smile:

How they roll :biggrin:

Anchor Boys war sack


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

My first nephew!








Our first house


----------



## ed simpson (Jul 11, 2008)

Youngest home from A&M


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

A couple more pics from last week's trip to Cabo...


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Moved to Lake Conroe for the summer....Robs 1st hybrid, light tackle, 4lb test...screamin drags. Big smiles.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Elvis lives!

Saddle up to the bar at Gilley's 

Only in Vega$ haha

Hogs & Heifers Bar

Just Married


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Robs and Pam got into some fresh water grouper (white snapper)

Now she is looking for a boat....cheaper than deer hunting I guess?


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

MEGABITE said:


> Just Married


Congrats Randy! :smile:

Awesome wedding on the water

Random old pics


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

The kids heading out last night and "wrong bed".


----------



## jake/jenny (Jul 18, 2008)

*jenny*

jenny relaxing on the table


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

TCPD Law Fest Cook-off - 1st & 2nd place ribs for Double M Posse. . . wg


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Mont, I think that "Wrong Bed" picture is priceless!


----------



## cabolew (Aug 12, 2005)

Just back a Mediterranean Cruise. Burned onepass miles and hilton honors points. Probably take another 10 years before I could do it again. By the way, first class on Lufthansa is pretty cool!


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Wed at the Honor's Golf Club in Dallas, I visited with Lee "Buck" Trevino for about an hour, on golf and life, It was awesome

Yesterday at the club, momma and little one


----------



## bbridges (May 21, 2004)

Couple of randoms. It's about all I have on the work computer.


----------



## Corky (May 22, 2004)

My middle son graduated from pre-school last week.

First time posting pic from Tapatalk...fingers crossed...


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Nwilkins said:


> Wed at the Honor's Golf Club in Dallas, I visited with Buck for about an hour, on golf and life, It was awesome


Very cool...darn shame he didn't know it was plaid and white shoe day...I guess only the caddies have a dress code! :rotfl:

Just kidding Neil...pretty sharp to have a pic with a celeb! 

Before and after

New nephew

Etc......


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Corky said:


> My middle son graduated from pre-school last week.
> 
> First time posting pic from Tapatalk...fingers crossed...


I love that grin...he's using it to act the part, but the eyes are giving his true emotions away!


----------



## Louisiana Longhorn (Nov 12, 2010)

#1: What happens when Dad isn't paying enough attention to the house getting very quiet!

#2: Little Jackson's checking out the tractor


----------



## Feathershredder (Nov 29, 2009)

*swamp thing*

conroe swamp man!
baseball game wed
buddy with drayton
buddy woth lowery
my first deer when I was 8


----------



## frenzyfinder (Jul 8, 2008)

At Kay's with the gf, best bar in Houston
Sunday supper
Wine down Friday at the office


----------



## Buffett Fan (Aug 31, 2006)

My lil grandbaby, Kali, turns 4 next week! My son's gonna have his hands full, fer sure!


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

Pretty awesome picture I just got from co-worker across the street.


----------



## River Fisher (Aug 22, 2006)

Some snake pron for all you ophiophilists out there...


----------



## paslaw0311 (Apr 19, 2011)

My 2nd lil un. 13 weeks old today.


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

that is the best pic i have ever seen :dance:



porkchoplc said:


> Pretty awesome picture I just got from co-worker across the street.


----------



## Rob The Rude (Nov 12, 2005)

Got my middle son his first dirt bike, 03 Honda XR50 with very little ride time. Time to get off three wheels and join the big boys.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Harbormaster said:


> Very cool...darn shame he didn't know it was plaid and white shoe day...I guess only the caddies have a dress code! :rotfl:
> 
> Just kidding Neil...pretty sharp to have a pic with a celeb!
> 
> ...


Some mighty fine shot you are using on those birds. I need me sum of that


----------



## therealbigman (Jul 14, 2010)

Rob The Rude said:


> Got my middle son his first dirt bike, 03 Honda XR50 with very little ride time. Time to get off three wheels and join the big boys.


Where's the gear, especially the Helmet.


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)




----------



## Rob The Rude (Nov 12, 2005)

therealbigman said:


> Where's the gear, especially the Helmet.


:cop: You mean this gear?? Didn't think he really needed it to just sit on it after I unloaded it out of the truck.

None of my boys ride without all their gear, that includes knee and elbow pads.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

My little girl headed to prom tonight. Where does the time go?:headknock


----------



## therealbigman (Jul 14, 2010)

Rob The Rude said:


> :cop: You mean this gear?? Didn't think he really needed it to just sit on it after I unloaded it out of the truck.
> 
> None of my boys ride without all their gear, that includes knee and elbow pads.


Yep , that's what I'm talkin about, looked like the rear tire tracks in the first pic looked road to a stop, My fault.


----------



## Rob The Rude (Nov 12, 2005)

therealbigman said:


> Yep , that's what I'm talkin about, looked like the rear tire tracks in the first pic looked road to a stop, My fault.


Don't worry about it :cheers:, I had been playing on it until he came outside. Little thing tried to kill me twice in the soft sand. I feel safer on my XR650.


----------



## therealbigman (Jul 14, 2010)

Rob The Rude said:


> Don't worry about it :cheers:, I had been playing on it until he came outside. Little thing tried to kill me twice in the soft sand. I feel safer on my XR650.


You talking bout 1 like this, we need to get together some time and ride.


----------



## Rob The Rude (Nov 12, 2005)

Something like that :biggrin:. Mine spends most of it's life in the dirt now, because I really don't like riding alone. We have a few bikes, the whole family rides. I also have two ATC70's, one is highly modified. That's what my son is moving up from.
We ride a lot up at Hidden Falls, if you ever want to really challenge your pig come join us for a weekend. I go by fshnrob on Thumpertalk, TWT, and ADV.


----------



## therealbigman (Jul 14, 2010)

Rob The Rude said:


> Something like that :biggrin:. Mine spends most of it's life in the dirt now, because I really don't like riding alone. We have a few bikes, the whole family rides. I also have two ATC70's, one is highly modified. That's what my son is moving up from.
> We ride a lot up at Hidden Falls, if you ever want to really challenge your pig come join us for a weekend. I go by fshnrob on Thumpertalk, TWT, and ADV.


ATC70's , highly modified, really, me to, these were and still my little baby's, both bored and stroked to 104 with powroll kits, ported heads, big Web cams , along with fat intakes and carbs, got go through them since Hurricane Ike drowned them out a few years back. They are fun.


----------



## Rob The Rude (Nov 12, 2005)

:cheers: Here's a little vid of the wife playing on the modified. This was one of the first times she ever got on it, and was trying to do donuts like I had been doing in the deep sand.
http://s627.photobucket.com/albums/tt358/fshnrob/Vids/?action=view&current=CKATC.mp4


----------



## therealbigman (Jul 14, 2010)

Rob The Rude said:


> :cheers: Here's a little vid of the wife playing on the modified. This was one of the first times she ever got on it, and was trying to do donuts like I had been doing in the deep sand.
> http://s627.photobucket.com/albums/tt358/fshnrob/Vids/?action=view&current=CKATC.mp4


That's cool, and the trike sounds good also, both mine are bored and stoiked to 107cc with powroll stuff, web cams huge lungs and ported heads to go along with it, Hurricane Ike kicked there boody's and threw 7 ft of water on top of them , they r on the list to strip and go through.

dude, we do need to get together sometime, I'm on the same forums as you , same name as this, dont post much on tt but the others , sometimes.


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

My son's graduation from kindergarten (picture of teamburns crew).....reminiscing fishing with him this past year! They grow up fast!!!


----------



## Rob The Rude (Nov 12, 2005)

therealbigman said:


> That's cool, and the trike sounds good also, both mine are bored and stoiked to 107cc with powroll stuff, web cams huge lungs and ported heads to go along with it, Hurricane Ike kicked there boody's and threw 7 ft of water on top of them , they r on the list to strip and go through.
> 
> dude, we do need to get together sometime, I'm on the same forums as you , same name as this, dont post much on tt but the others , sometimes.


No doubt, we have a real good group that goes to Hidden Falls. We have been talking about making a trip to the forest sometime in the future.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

trodery said:


> Mont, I think that "Wrong Bed" picture is priceless!


x2! you can tell that the little guy is the boss!


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

My sweet boy . . . he's so rotten . . . wg


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

here is an old stapler I found at work. MADE IN USA!!!


----------



## TomCat (Jan 6, 2006)

I've got a stapler just like that and it still works. Clean that bugger up and use it.


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

Fishing Memorial weekend with Matthew...notice the WaderStix!
Matthew being Knighted with his own set of hook-outs.


----------

